# Dark Angels Techmarine Tactica



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, this is another one of those threads, where I look at a unit that is often overlooked in the DA codex, and think: why not? :victory:

Advantages:
- It takes up no FOC slots, so it is merely an addition to your army, not getting in the way of Elites or Heavy Support. However, they should only be taken if you feel they have a designed role in your army, as they are quite a specialist unit.
- It has better stats overall than the Vanilla equivalent. It has higher WS, W, and A, meaning not only is it more survivable, but also better equipped to fight its designated role, able to hold its own in combat unlike the weaker vanilla version.
- It has access to better and cheaper servitors, meaning it can have a cheap retinue with power fist equivalent attacks, providing a meaty counter assault or support unit against armies with a higher initiative than the standard !4 e.g. tyranids or eldar.
- The servitors have access to cheaper heavy weapons, and can shoot and fight better anyway, making them more useful as a stand in devvie or termie unit.
- There is not threat of mindlock on the servitors, although the techmarine cannot leave the unit anyway, it prevents them from suffering too badly if he is killed.
- The unit can take a transport, meaning another rhino, drop pod or razorback for the army, even if the techmarine squad itself does not need it. Alternatively, the rhino can be used for drive-by shootings with a couple of multimelta servitors with a techmarine.

Disadvantages:
- The techmarine is not an IC, and so cannot bolster other units, or leave his servitors, limiting the roles he can play when opposed to the vanilla version
- The more expensive price tag as a basic unit and for servitors means that it suffers when compared to other units in the codex, though this can be made up for by correct use and armament.
- Requires a HS or E vehicle to be unlocked, meaning that often your list will have to have a significant mech element to it, as single vehicles are easily isolated and destroyed.

Loadouts & tactics:
1. Vehicle support unit: Equip the techmarine with a servo-harness, and depending on points, some servo-armed servitors. Camp it behind your dedicated vehicle (e.g. a pred or whirlie) and use them to repair whatever damage comes its way. The servitors can also be used as a meat shield, though a relatively expensive one. Furthermore, they can be used as a counter unit to deal with any CC threats coming the way of the vehicle, to tie down of even destroy the pesky tank hunters

2. Devvie substitute unit: Grab some servitors with your desired heavy weapon (heavy bolters and plasma cannons work better here) and camp them, maybe with a razor to give some fire support, with the servitors' excellent BS4.

3. Power fist equivalent spam: Max out on servitors and a servo-harness, then jump in a rhino and go kill some shit! Works best as a support assault unit, e.g. for targeting wraithlords etc. or helping out a DW CC assault. Watch out for dedicated CC units or hordes though, as they'll make a mess of them.

4. Melta-death unit: Grab some multimelta armed servitors and stick them in a rhino or drop pod. Then go hunt some high value vehicles like land raiders or fire prisms, for a relatively cheap cost.

5. Multi-purpose unit: Take a mix of CC and ranged servitors, maybe with a transport, and simply use them to fill the desired role in a take all comers army. However, this is not as effective as other roles as it has not distinct purpose, meaning maybe the points are better spent elsewhere.

Situations to avoid:
- At ALL COSTS avoid combat with CC dedicated units such as termies, bezerkers, monstrous creatures, etc. They will just get mown down, and are too expensive to be used as a tarpit (and a poor one at that).
- Avoid using them against ranged spam lists such as Leafblower Guard or Long Fang spam as they aren't that durable with the lower toughness and armour save, meaning they'll just get outgunned.


My last point is only take them if you know exactly how you can use them and if they make their points up. They are a very tactical unit, and require a great deal of thought in their deployment or turn to turn use.

Hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I tend to camp them down behind a gun line of tanks, razorbacks and dreads, only sticking my head out to repair something. 

But good tactica dude!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup, the repair one is probably the most tried and tested, plus they're good for counter assaults to protect those precious vehicles


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

do servitors have relentless? if not then the drive by multimeltas are pointless, as they cant shoot if the vehical moves


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well one can if it moves at combat speed (main weapon).


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Think less drive-by multi-meltas and more 24" threat bubble. In a rhino, driving up midfield turn one forces your opponent to react to it in one way or another. 

Either it's targeted (and with smoke, no guarantee of success) and draws fire away from your bikes/deathwing
_or _
It's not targeted and creates a rather area of board denial for vehicles. (even at 12-24, S8 aint anything to sneeze at)


Either way, its a thing the opponent as to deal with that is potentially very hazardous to his health. It helps with board control and high-value target saturation. 

Yo.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh ok, but spanner, if a transport moves then all the ocupants count as having moved for perposes of firing weapons


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, but if IIRC, as they are being transported in a vehicle, they have the vehicle's properties for moving and shooting (I think). So for a rhino, of it moves at combat speed it can fire one main weapon (servitor), plus any defensive weapons (storm bolter, techmarine's bolter ect.)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

quoted from BRB, "models firing from a vehicle count as moving if the vehicle moves, and may not fire at all if the vehicle moved as Crusing speed that turn"

this means that if the vehicle moves, the unit in the tank count as moving for purposes of heavy weapons etc


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a negative, spanner. The unit inside fires as their normal profile, through however many firepoints are available. They will not be able to move and fire. 

But that isn't so much a factor in it's tabletop worth.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh cheers for the clear up - my brain gets a bit foggy on some rules, and even more so lately 
Yeh, still, provides a nice meatshield if you want a more substantial heavy bolter or plasma cannon fire support unit.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yeh, but if IIRC, as they are being transported in a vehicle, they have the vehicle's properties for moving and shooting (I think). So for a rhino, of it moves at combat speed it can fire one main weapon (servitor), plus any defensive weapons (storm bolter, techmarine's bolter ect.)


No, they do not. Khrone Forever is correct, all passengers count as moving if the vehicle moves. Vehicles do not grant USRs to their occupants, though in some cases the occupants can grant certain abilities to a Dedicated Transport purchased for that unit. Technically I believe that vehicles are simply not Relentless, they are simply not subject to the rules and limitations of weapons with the Rapid Fire or Heavy traits, and so don't have any USRs to grant in the first place.
To specifically site your example above, a Servitor is not a vehicular weapon under any circumstances, main or otherwise. It is a passenger and is not included in the vehicle's weaponry at all and that is why it requires a Firing Point.


----------

